# Handy/Smartphone mit HDMI-Anschluss



## chmee (16. April 2011)

Mein aktueller Vertrag läuft bald aus, 's wird Zeit mal irgendwo nen neuen zu holen.. *grins* Aber darum geht es nicht, sondern darum, dass ich ein mobiles Gerät suche, welches (A) einen HDMI-Anschluss hat und (B) jener sich auch frei einstellen lässt.

Also nicht diese simplen "ich hab HDMI und kann *wow* FullHD ausgeben, aber leider nur FullHD". Ich möchte mir für ein Gerät, sofern es existiert, eine App programmieren, mit der ich Testbilder in verschiedenen Auflösungen auswerfen kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (16. April 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht ist das Sony Ericsson XPeria Arc ja etwas für Dich? Das hat HDMI Out. Ob der Anschluss frei konfigurierbar ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Betriebssystem ist Android 2.3 (Gingerbread).

Ich habe aktuell das XPeria X10i (das hat kein HDMI), noch mit Android 2.1 (Eclair, Update auf 2.3 ist für Juni/Juli angekündigt). Mit dem Teil bin ich sehr zufrieden. Android gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut, auch in Version 2.1, wobei die höheren Versionen wesentliche Vorteile haben, wie z.B. die Installation von Apps auf der zusätzlichen Speicherkarte anstatt im Telefonspeicher.

Wenn Du schon in Java programmieren kannst, ist Android sicher keine schlechte Wahl, da Android-Applikationen in einem Java-Dialekt geschrieben sind. Das SDK gibt's kostenlos von Google. Falls Du noch gar nichts mit Android zu tun hattest, schau Dir mal die nachstehenden Links an:
Wikipedia-Übersicht zu Android
Android SDK


----------



## chmee (18. April 2011)

darkframe, Danke erstmal. Dass Mobilgeräte mit HDMI-Out existieren ist mir natürlich bewusst - Und Ja, wenn etwas programmieren, dann gerne unter einem Android-OS. Das Xperia Arc sieht fein aus, aber auch das LG Optimus Speed könnte in Frage kommen. Der wichtigste Punkt ist und bleibt die Frage, ob man die Auflösung des HDMI-Ausgangs frei einstellen kann. Wenn ein Besitzer mal etwas dazu sagen kann, mich würd's freuen.

mfg chmee


----------

